# Radar MeteoGalicia (Norte de Portugal)



## Vince (5 Fev 2009 às 22:11)

A Meteogalicia da comunidade autónoma da Galiza vai instalar um radar próprio no Monte Xesteiras (715m, a 70km da fronteira) em Cuntis apesar da existência de um radar da rede espanhola  na Corunha. O investimento será de 4 milhões de euros e estará operacional até ao final do ano.
Tem sido notável a evolução da rede de observação da Meteogalicia, dá gosto navegar no site deles e aceder a todo o tipo de dados actualizados muito frequentemente.



> *MeteoGalicia dispondrá de un radar que adelantará las alertas en seis horas*
> 03.02.2009 Este dispositivo se ubicará en el concello pontevedrés de Cuntis y se prevé funcione a finales de año
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2009 às 13:03)

*Re: Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)*

Na notícia de Fevereiro falavam que estaria operacional antes do fim deste ano, sabes mais alguma coisa sobre o assunto, estará atrasado ou dentro do previsto ? Estou com bastante expectativa pois dada a boa politica da Meteogalicia divulgar toda a informação das suas estações na Net de forma completa e com pouco atraso presumo que tenhamos também um radar com actualizações decentes e atrasos menores que os portugueses.


----------



## filipept (23 Nov 2009 às 14:52)

*Re: Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)*



Vince disse:


> Na notícia de Fevereiro falavam que estaria operacional antes do fim deste ano, sabes mais alguma coisa sobre o assunto, estará atrasado ou dentro do previsto ? Estou com bastante expectativa pois dada a boa politica da Meteogalicia divulgar toda a informação das suas estações na Net de forma completa e com pouco atraso presumo que tenhamos também um radar com actualizações decentes e atrasos menores que os portugueses.



Parece que está um pouco atrasado (oito meses) só lá para o Verão do próximo ano. De qualquer forma, para nós cá no norte será também um grande avanço.

http://www.elcorreogallego.es/galic...verano/idEdicion-2009-11-14/idNoticia-487155/


----------



## Breitling (23 Nov 2009 às 15:48)

*Re: Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)*



Vince disse:


> Na notícia de Fevereiro falavam que estaria operacional antes do fim deste ano, sabes mais alguma coisa sobre o assunto, estará atrasado ou dentro do previsto ? Estou com bastante expectativa pois dada a boa politica da Meteogalicia divulgar toda a informação das suas estações na Net de forma completa e com pouco atraso presumo que tenhamos também um radar com actualizações decentes e atrasos menores que os portugueses.



A crise e mudanças de governo atrasam a posta em funcionamento até agosto de 2010:

http://www.elcorreogallego.es/galic...verano/idEdicion-2009-11-14/idNoticia-487155/


Também se anuncia a instalação de um sistema de detecção de raios:

http://www.elcorreogallego.es/galic...-rayos/idEdicion-2009-11-14/idNoticia-487164/


----------



## filipept (14 Ago 2010 às 10:09)

*Re: Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)*

Sobre o radar meteorológico na Galiza:

Galicia estrena un radar en otoño para afinar la predicción de los temporales (Faro de Vigo: 01/08/2010)

La torre que albergará el radar meteorológico del Xesteiras alcanza los 42 metros de altura (La Voz de Galicia: 05/08/2010 .... com foto)

Até ver são boas notícias para o norte de Portugal...


----------



## Knyght (14 Ago 2010 às 10:20)

*Re: Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)*



filipept disse:


> Sobre o radar meteorológico na Galiza:
> 
> Galicia estrena un radar en otoño para afinar la predicción de los temporales (Faro de Vigo: 01/08/2010)
> 
> ...



Bem não é novidade que a prevenção na vizinha Espanha é tida bem mais em conta que em Portugal, ainda a dias uma pessoa não ligada a meteorologia amiga dizia-me que era mau gastar 2 milhões de euros num radar meteorológico...

Gente parva que dizer!


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2010 às 10:57)

*Re: Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)*



filipept disse:


> Sobre o radar meteorológico na Galiza:
> 
> Galicia estrena un radar en otoño para afinar la predicción de los temporales (Faro de Vigo: 01/08/2010)
> 
> ...




Boas notícias. Atendendo à habitual política da Meteogalicia de disponibilizar todos os dados meteorológicos em tempo quase real, desconfio que ainda vão é ficar melhor servidos do que o resto do país com as actuais actualizações de apenas 30 minutos dos radares nacionais. Ultimamente já tenho acompanhado as DEA norte pela Meteogalicia. Era bom que assim fosse, para compensar tudo isto, sempre servia de vingança :-)  Vamos lá a ver se é mesmo no Outono, que essas coisas costumam ser complexas de calibrar.


----------



## filipept (14 Ago 2010 às 12:25)

*Re: Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)*

Das leituras que faço, o radar adquirido pela Galiza parece ser de topo, já bem mais avançado que os radares da AEMET (parece mesmo existirem poucos a nível mundial.. vou continuar a pesquisar para ver se encontro os dados técnicos do radar). O radar da Corunha (AEMET) está muitas vezes em baixo. A Galiza apostou forte neste radar e como tal na prevenção (ao que deu para ler, também estão a ser colocadas boias no mar para enviar dados para a meteogalicia). Mas não só, também compreendeu a importancia destes dados para as suas actividades económicas. (Cá em Portugal, da-se uma tragédia, fala-se durante um mês da falta de meios (como um radar) e depois... cai no esquecimento.)
Em relação a Portugal, o novo radar de Arouca (ou pseudo radar, pois os adiamentos são constantes), pelo que se sabe, será sempre inferior ao da Galiza, uma vez que o investimento no mesmo será inferior.

Ainda não fiz qualquer tipo de comparação, mas com este novo radar, mais as boias, muito provávelmente irá fazer com que seja a região mais bem preparada em Espanha. Este projecto está a ser destacado pela própria União Europeia.

Nós, aqui pelo norte mais encostado à Galiza, vamos à boleia... cada vez mais à boleia.


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2010 às 11:11)

*Re: Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)*

Já está operacional e em fase de testes/calibração o radar regional da MeteoGalicia, embora ainda não esteja disponível publicamente









> Mucho ha llovido desde que en marzo de 2007, coincidiendo con la celebración del Día Mundial de la Meteorología, el entonces conselleiro de Medio Ambiente, Manuel Pachi Vázquez, -hoy líder de los socialistas gallegos- anunció la instalación de un radar de vanguardia en la provincia de Pontevedra. Rios de tinta han corrido también por las alertas declaradas desde entonces y el azote de las colas de huracanes, de ciclogénesis explosivas y temporales encadenados.
> 
> El proyecto sufrió distintos retrasos sobre los diversos plazos previstos para su entrada en funcionamiento. Con el radar en casa desde noviembre de 2008, primero el Bipartito señaló finales de 2009, a la llegada del Gobierno de Feijóo ya se habló del verano de este año y la crisis lo relegó al otoño.
> 
> ...






> *El nuevo vigía meteorológico de Galicia ya está operativo en la cima de un monte de Cuntis*
> 
> El primer radar permite a MeteoGalicia anticipar fenómenos naturales adversos
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2011 às 13:49)

*Re: Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)*

O novo radar da Meteogalicia não me aparece na página normal da Meteogalicia mas encontrei-o aqui:

http://sor.meteogalicia.es/web/observacion/radar/radar.action


Tem actualizações de 10 minutos. Vamos lá a ver se será útil ao norte ou se tem problemas com as serras ou as eólicas.


----------



## filipept (30 Jan 2011 às 14:03)

*Re: Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)*



Vince disse:


> O novo radar da Meteogalicia não me aparece na página normal da Meteogalicia mas encontrei-o aqui:
> 
> http://sor.meteogalicia.es/web/observacion/radar/radar.action
> 
> ...



Agora é só esperar uma entrada de jeito para testar a fiabilidade aqui pelo Minho. Penso, pelo que já li do radar, que não terá problemas no alcance desta zona. Boas notícias para o Litoral Norte (e em especial o Minho).


----------



## iceworld (30 Jan 2011 às 15:07)

*Re: Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)*

Nós aqui por esta zona é que ficamos ver navios... Nem de um lado nem do outro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jan 2011 às 16:34)

Boas notícias para o Norte, o Radar de Cuntis já está disponível na Web da MeteoGalicia.






*Link:*

http://sor.meteogalicia.es/web/observacion/radar/radar.action

*Exemplo:*


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2011 às 19:26)

Boa notícia!

Ainda melhor parece ser a localização do mesmo, a meio da Galiza e não demasiado para o interior. Dessa forma fica melhor posicionado para evitar montanhas de altitude elevada e com isso abranger melhor o litoral norte e parte do interior nortenho.


----------



## Minho (30 Jan 2011 às 19:54)

Uma boa notícia. 
Só falta agora uma boa entrada para podermos "testar"


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2011 às 00:13)

*Re: Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)*



filipept disse:


> Agora é só esperar uma entrada de jeito para testar a fiabilidade aqui pelo Minho. Penso, pelo que já li do radar, que não terá problemas no alcance desta zona. Boas notícias para o Litoral Norte (e em especial o Minho).



No Minho deve estar garantido, vamos ver se cobre bem o Grande Porto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2011 às 20:53)

Os melhoramentos na MeteoGalicia continuam nomeadamente na previsão significativa, cada mais localidades têm a sua previsão no site e espaço na TVG... Depois de Cuntis, agora Vilagarcia e Ortigueira já têm a sua previsão. É um fenómeno em expansão em Espanha, Aemet, MeteoCat e agora MeteoGalicia apostam no detalhe e na proximidade aos cidadãos.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2011 às 00:34)

Relativamente à fiabilidade do novo radar da Galiza...

Dia 15 de Fevereiro, no  meu post  (seguimento do litoral norte):

"Perto das 17h caiu aqui um aguaceiro moderado de granizo. Fui consultar o *radar da MeteoGalicia* e...boas notícias! No radar podemos identificar perfeitamente qual a célula que proporcionou o granizo.







Para já, e atendendo ao sucedido, o radar parece que será de fiar


----------



## Knyght (16 Fev 2011 às 01:04)

Pelo menos os Nuestros Hermanos tem coisas que funcionam para nossa utilização...


----------



## Kraliv (16 Fev 2011 às 10:46)

Knyght disse:


> Pelo menos os Nuestros Hermanos tem coisas que funcionam para nossa utilização...




Às vezes..

Por acaso, no dia que faria mais falta, foi-se abaixo  Quase à 12horas que não dá sinal!







Deve ser solidariedade com Coruche, Cáceres e Sevilha


----------

